# Have to reboot almost every time



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

When we want to watch our 4k Stream, we switch the TV input to the correct one and almost always, it says No Signal. We need to power-cycle the 4k Stream and then it works fine. This means getting up and going to the TV, unplugging the 4k Stream from the power and plugging it back in

It never just dies while we are watching it. But when we switch inputs on the TV to something else, it seems to cause a problem. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Press any button on the remote to wake it up, it used to happen to me, no need to get up and unplug


----------

